# My new "Desktop" -



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## terryo (Jun 1, 2012)

OK...how did you do that? Very impressive. Where have you been?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 1, 2012)

terryo said:


> OK...how did you do that? Very impressive. Where have you been?



Go to *START*.. *Control Panel*.. *Display*.. *Desktop*.. [ you will see a small picture of what is on your desktop ] *Browse* - you will then Browse your folders or wherever you keep your pictures and then pick/highlight the one you want.. *Open* - it will show on the "Display" screen as the new picture.. then click *OK*! When you close the Control Panel you will have a new picture on your Monitor screen. That's how I do it anyway.


----------



## terryo (Jun 1, 2012)

Redfoot NERD said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > OK...how did you do that? Very impressive. Where have you been?
> ...



I know how to do that. Thanks. I was thinking that was a double exposure, but I see now it isn't.


----------



## egyptian and proud "mayar" (Jun 1, 2012)

it is cool


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 1, 2012)

terryo said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> > terryo said:
> ...



See the "ring" around their heads? - they're sticking their heads out of the water! Is that what you mean Terry?


----------



## terryo (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice Nerd!


----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought you made your desk out of their aquarium and that was what you seen if you looked at your desk top  Hahaha, desk top to me is a real desk first, then I might think computer, ooooollllllddddd. Ssssssccccchhhhoooollll

By the way, they are beauties.


----------



## terryo (Jun 1, 2012)

Redfoot NERD said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfoot NERD said:
> ...



YES! That's where I made my mistake. All your pictures are beautiful. You haven't posted for a while and I miss seeing your beautiful photo's. How are the woodpeckers doing?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice desktops, both of you!


----------



## pam (Jun 2, 2012)

Great picture


----------

